# Go with Three or stay with O2 with upgrade



## PyritePete (7 Apr 2015)

Hi all, my contract was up with O2 a while back and its been running away with my permission until I notify them of my intentions. The chap in the 3 store said they have to honour all O2's customers and contracts. I have been a customer of O2 for many years and have no complaints about their customer service etc.

I was just given an upgrade. Fine. When I looked at the S5 Samsung phone it was only 29EUR if I switch to Three or 129EUR if I stay with O2 with the gold upgrade.

Does any of this make sense ??!! I questioned the chap in the store and all he said they use the same network as O2...am I missing something ?

If I start with Three I have to bring utility bills, photo ID  etc but if I stay as an O2 customer I dont.

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## STEINER (7 Apr 2015)

Was with O2 and migrated to Three without changing T & C.  The bottom line is how much a Three contract costs per month compared to your old O2 one and is this ok taking into account the €100 saving of the upgrade.


----------



## MrEarl (9 Apr 2015)

Hello,

That sounds to me like you are being registered as a "new" customer by Three.

Personally, I have found the Three Bill Pay Sim only (30 day notice) option the best value for me, having bought a new sim free handset online.  It worked out significantly cheaper than signing up to a new 24 month contract to get the new handset I wanted.

As an aside, why go for an S5 - reports have not been great and the S6 should be on the shelves quite soon ?


----------



## TTI (10 Apr 2015)

Always buy your phone for cash, it's much cheaper.
Tesco Mobile - 15 euro a month topup for all calls and 5GB data! Uses the 3 (O2) network.


----------



## roker (10 Apr 2015)

If you buy your phone for cash, buy it unlocked, Vodafone will not let me unlock mine after a year stating I have to have a total of €130 topups throughout the year. Try Argos for unlocked phones


----------



## mathepac (11 Apr 2015)

Try Apple for unlocked phones.


----------



## MrEarl (12 Apr 2015)

As I think I have previously mentioned, try  for unlocked phones.  In my own experience, they have been cheaper than anything I could buy over the counter in Ireland.

No connection with the website needless to say, just a satisfied customer who was introduced to them by someone else in the same position.


----------



## AlbacoreA (15 Apr 2015)

O2 were terrible for upgrades. As was said earlier I would simply look at what's the best plan from here Onwards. Though Iv would wait and see if three can deliver a decent service before committing to a long bill plan with them.


----------



## PyritePete (27 Apr 2015)

thanks for all the replies, the S5 price difference with the "same company" caught my eye. I don't really have a preference for a smartphone, I have a Nokia Lumia provided by work (not great so far has been my experience) and am looking for something better than the old private phone I have. 

We are on the 3 network in work and its been patchy...


----------



## reddanmm (28 Apr 2015)

Go on to Three Facebook page and look at the posts to page section. I would not touch them. Awful feedback since O2 and Three merged.


----------



## MrEarl (28 Apr 2015)

They also have a support team that monitor and manage issues, via Boards.ie.

I am a customer and am generally fairly satisfied. The signal can be a little "patchy" on occassion, but from speaking with friends I don't think it's any better on rival networks.  Their "all you can eat" data bundles are very good value imho (particularly if you don't need a phone, you can have unlimited data for 20 per month and lots of calls / texts included).


----------

